# Advise to noob



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

I work at a dealership. Last week out of the corner of my eye I saw some birds fly into our service bay. It was two black birds chasing a white'ish colored one. I walked over to see what the fuss was and the black birds flew off. There was this terrified Cockatiel clinging to a air line. I felt so bad for him, that I reach down and picked him up gently wrapping my hands around him. He promptly turned and bit me as hard as a dog bite! It really hurt! I let go and he bit my other hand. I had to pry him off my finger. 

I tried again this time using a towel and brought him home. I have searched around for lost bird signs and checked the internet trying to find his home but it looks like he may stay with me for a while, maybe permanently. 

After a week or so he started chirping and talking. More like mumbling. I though he was adjusting so I let him out of his cage, thinking he would want to spread his wings and hoping that we could bond. But he's gets panicky when i get close. 
What is the best way to get him back in the cage?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

make sure he has fresh food & water in the cage & then the bird will return on his own when the sun goes down.

Also, it is always a good idea for you to post flyers & such 
that You Found a Bird.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to the form  That is great that you were able to save a tiel.
Have you called any humane societies to see if anyone reported a lost bird? I would also check the newspaper as well. I would turn off/dim the lights and mabey towel him to get him back in the cage. Is the cage small enough that you can take the bottom off and put the cage top over him? Mabey he will step up onto a perch for you aswell. I personally like to have my birds clipped when I first bring them home so they do not hurt themselves well getting use to their new home. I have a feeling someone is missing their bird and wishing that they had clipped him. Good luck with trying to find his owners


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

Tony's Tiels said:


> make sure he has fresh food & water in the cage & then the bird will return on his own when the sun goes down.
> 
> Also, it is always a good idea for you to post flyers & such
> that You Found a Bird.


Thank you for the advise. He has nice fresh food and water and the door is open. But he clings to the door frames. I hope he goes in tonight. I was hoping he was calmer since I have been talking gently to him and hanging out with him.

I will post posters tomorrow near our shop.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

It can take a long time for them to adjust to a new home....
Obviously you have great intentions, the poor bird was clearly terrified when you rescued him, 
that is why he bit you so hard,
And now in a very different home suddenly, he is still a bit traumatized.

But if he is clinging to the cage door ? 
you should be able to very slowly move your hands in which ever direction
will get him to actually go IN the cage.

Sometimes a perch that goes thru the cage & sticks outside for the bird to land on
will make it easier for him to navigate into the cage as well.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

cockatiels (among pretty much all parrots) can fly extremely far distances. So you may want to post in like a 3 -5 mile radius if possible from your shop. 

I would not put a very detailed description of him on the poster - this way not just any one who wants a free bird can say "yes its my bird" just something general like " found lost cockatiel near such and such street, call/email the description of your lost cockatiel" or something to that effect and if you choose for them to call, leave your number if you choose to email then of course an E-mail or do both and they can e-mail you a picture of their bird. if the one you found matches then thats even more proof it is their bird. because some Joe Schmo wouldn't most likely be able to find a pic that matches the lost bird if they don't know what it looks like


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

AH--Thank You for adding that ATVChick


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

No problem. 

i just think its safer when putting up found posters for any lost animal not to be too descriptive of the animal 

there is just too many people out in the world that'll snag it up because its "free"


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

Tony's Tiels said:


> It can take a long time for them to adjust to a
> 
> But if he is clinging to the cage door ?
> you should be able to very slowly move your hands in which ever direction
> ...


No he's clinging to window and door moldings up high. He made a mess around his food dish so I know he has gone in. but when I come into the room he flys around. I wish I hadnt rushed letting him out of his cage. :blink:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It is often very helpful to have his wings clipped during the early stages of building a relationship with your bird. If you know anyone that can come over and do it for you it would be better not to attempt it yourself while you are truing to build trust. It always helps early on to talk softly (as you would to a baby) and move slowly. Try to give him his space and eventually he will come to realize that you are not a threat. Good Luck!


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

I have one pair that prefers the same places to perch, I use a long perch & Slowly approach the birds with it (always hoping they will actually perch on it, but we have not gotten that far in training)
So, to the point, slowly move your stick towards the bird until he flys again, repeat until he lands where you want him to land, 
At this point the top of his cage would be a great improvement, or first step.

Then let him rest, or sometimes if desperate, you may have to now use your arms & hands up high & slowly move down to him, navigating him to the cage door.

If you think you can safely use a towel to catch him again, that would be good also, but does not sound likely with this bird, at this point.
Sometimes you can throw the towel up to catch them as if the towel were a bird net.
The wings are very fragile tho, so it has to be done very carefully.


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

He has finally calmed down and is perched ontop of the cage. I opened the door and he looked at me but didnt fly. Its dark now and maybe he is calming down. The cage is high so its not possible to reach over him. I think I will leave him until tomorrow and try tomorrow night.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

It can be Very Dangerous for him to be out all night
Dim the lights as much as possible,
Throw a towel on him, 
Catch him & get him into the cage tonight.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don’t let him out of the cage at all until you’ve got his trust. Letting him out and letting him fly around IS GOOD, but then you’ve got problems when it comes to getting him back into the cage. (you could leave the cage door open - some will go in and out of the cage as they please)

There are no quick fixes or miracle techniques to tame or re-tame any bird. It takes time and patience and what works for one bird may not work for another one. Biting is always a last response when a bird thinks there is no way to escape danger or defend territory. Birds lack the physical abilities to be fighters, like massive body weight, teeth, fans and claws. When birds feel threatened, their instinct is to take flight, not to fight.

 Gently nurture your bird's personality by spending as much time with him as possible. Talk to him in a gentle voice. Birds respond to our voice tones and energy levels. If you tend to be an energetic person with a very high energy level, lowering your energy level and speaking to your bird in a slow, calm and quiet voice.  This can help a great deal. If talking is upsetting your bird, lower your voice or whisper.

 *If being too close to the cage is upsetting your bird, move further back until you find your bird's comfort zone, a proximity where your bird's body language tells you that he is calm and relaxed.*

 Trust is not part of the package when you adopt a bird. Trust has to be earned and it can only be earned if your bird learns that you are not a threat, that you are not going to hurt him and that being with you is an enjoyable activity. Don't ever stick your hand inside of the cage or grab towel to get your bird out of the cage. This will cause him to bite and lose trust in you. *Y**ou want your bird to come to you willingly, not by force.*
 
Spend as much time as you can sitting near your bird's cage. You can do things like read a book, listen to soft music, or anything of the sort. (keep it short though 15-20 mins is plenty of time) Another thing to do is talk to your bird in a gentle, slow and loving voice. Cockatiels are sociable, flocking birds and they need interaction with humans. 

Sooner or later your bird is going to show an interest in your voice and he will move over to the cage bars nearest to wear you are sitting. Offer him some treats through the cage bars. Once he has become comfortable with accepting treats from your hand, (once wings are clipped) open the cage door when he's sitting on the closest perch to the cage door & offer him some loose seeds from the palm of your hand. *Food is a powerful motivator when working with birds. *
 
Once you bird has learned to eat out of your hand you can teach him the "step up" command. It's probably best to use a perch to teach him this, then later on you can use your hand when his comfortable stepping up onto a perch first.

So, how to do this? it's easy, and it makes it a lot easier with a perch!

While he's sitting in his cage, open the cage door, and let him know you're there.. say his name, say anything, just as long as he knows you're not going to hurt him. Next when you've got the cage door open and he's sitting there happily get the perch and slowly, very slowly, hold the perch in the cage, if he freaks out, take it away straight away, you don't want to freak him out. If he's okay with the perch being held in the cage then that's great, slowly move it towards him and see how he goes, again if he freaks out, leave it. If you've successfully gotten the perch close to him then you can put it close to his feet move the perch up close to him 'til you get to the top of his legs - once you've done that press it against his legs and say "step up" or "up" will work as well. He may not get it straight away, but lots of practice and it'll happen soon enough!

Once you've mastered the stepping up onto the perch after a while, you can do exactly the same thing, only this time using your hand. Do keep in mind, like I've mentioned, you are wanting to earn his trust, not lose it, so don't push him to do anything, otherwise his trust will never be yours. 

Good luck!
​


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very good of you to rescue the little guy..of course you know no grit and no mite protectors etc..pure poison..lots of millet spray they love that..poor dear boy. if you keep him covered at night make sure to put a night light in there so he doesnt get entirely spooked..he will learn to trust you..


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

Solace. said:


> [[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT] *If being too close to the cage is upsetting your bird, move further back until you find your bird's comfort zone, a proximity where your bird's body language tells you that he is calm and relaxed.*
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]​


I understand this having trained dogs to National level competition for almost 10 years- the space thing is instint. But Im new to birds, only getting one because the poor guy was in danger and I happened to be there. Our paths crossed and I took it as fate that I would now take care of him. Unless of course I find his owner, which would be a better outcome 

Anyway, I don't want to make a handlng mistake that will set me back with him. He slept on top of his cage last night. The cage is in my bedroom and I quietly entered with the lights dimed and he didn't panick. I walked over to bed and got in, all the while gently talking to him. He looked at me until we both fell asleep. This morning, I got up quietly and walked out of the room, passing within 2 feet of him. He didnt move! I couldnt beleive it. I will try to get close again tonight and put a towel over him.

If I dont find his owner I will need a bigger cage. What is the best quality brand? *Thank you all for your suggestions!*


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Ah-Thank You for the update, & explaining the cage set-up.
Sometimes they can get frightened at night & fly into danger (even in a cage)
but it is much more dangerous when out of the cage all night...hence my concern

I am glad he was sleeping in the same spot when you awoke,
Catching him with a towel is kind of a last resort, it does scare them,
But in this case it seems important that he be caught gently & put in the cage gently
with a towel.

hopefully you got him before going to work today, or
have your windows covered with curtains & the door to the room closed.
Please let us know. & maybe you will have a chance to post on your local Craigslist, 
or newspaper websites that you found him, W/out giving his description.

One more idea....
If you have a spray bottle mister see if he would like a bath...
He will either fly away in terror or stay put to let you mist him, 
If he stays on the cage for misting him, keep it up until he is too wet to fly.
You may have to blow dry him then, depends on how warm it is.
if he shivers, blow dry him thru the cage bars, they ussually appreciate the warmth.


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

Tony's Tiels said:


> One more idea....
> If you have a spray bottle mister see if he would like a bath...
> He will either fly away in terror or stay put to let you mist him,
> If he stays on the cage for misting him, keep it up until he is too wet to fly.
> ...



What a great idea. I will try this tonight. He seemed much more calm this morning, but I thought I would be patient and wait until tonight to try. He is quieter and calmer at night.

I posted lost bird on craigs list per the earlier suggestion requesting the person claiming the bird to describe him. 

Dispite the drama, I really like this bird. If I can reconnect him with his original home, I will rescue another. I think I have become a bird lover.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Beware...Cockatiels are like potato chips, you can't have just one !


Please keep me & us posted as to your success tonight.
Hopefully it will be smooth, just remember to stay calm.
You already know that tho...from working with dogs.

I have faith in You


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aw, he seems to be settling in nicely. And rescuing him was a wonderful thing to do. Cockatiels don't have much of a chance of surviving out in the wild on their own, and so it's nice to know that there are people like you willing to rescue them. 

Be patient with the bonding process. It can take awhile, especially after the trauma this bird has faced. Be as non-threatening as possible, always try to work within the bird's comfort limits, and you should do fine. Good luck!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't use a hair dryer on your Cockatiel, hair dryers contain teflon which can and will kill your bird.


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

Got home from work and I'm all excited to see how he is doing. I go in the bedroom and find he has been having a ball. Food all over the floor, he is chowing some milet spray and looks over at me as if to say "what do _you_ want?"

I think "WOW" this will be easy, he's already hanging on the door of the cage. But as soon as I ease near him he starts flying around the room screaming bloody murder. This is not going to be easy. I will wait until tonight and see if he's calmer.

Someone emailed me from craiglist. the picture kind of looks like him but its really hard to tell for someone like me who doesnt recognize the subtle differences. Think I should have them come take a look?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ask them if the can describe the colors etc, since you are unable to tell the difference..

They could say for example: "white, with yellow through the body and orange cheek patches" just an example. 

Plus asking them to describe the colors of the Cockatiel will help you out more. Don't let them check it out first, they could say yes, and you've given someone's bird away whom then will probably never get it back again.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Yes, do that, and/or ask for an additional picture.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

It is also possible they saved a pic from a posting of a 'lost bird'
So, do get as many details as possible, like when the bird was lost, from where, how, & just kind of see if they sound like they know what they are talking about, 

Especially with the color descriptions, if it is their beloved pet they should be able to describe his personality, & colors in very basic terms for you.
(also about if the wings are clipped & which one, which feathers, etc.)

I stopped in just to see if you had any luck with him tonight ?
Hope all is still going well, at least he/she seems to be avoiding anything dangerous while loose in your home.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Solace, I had No Idea...Every hair dryer has teflon ???


I have used it just a few times, obviously the birds are still alive, one of the girls just loves it too.
I may have had a window or something open, I'm not sure about every time...
I guess it is back to just towel drying & keeping them wrapped up until dry then ?

Sorry for going OT here....but I do actually wash the birds in the sink occasionally, because a few of them like it so much.


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

Last night I thought for sure he was calm enough to get him on a purch or maybe move towards his cage on his own. I entered the room and sat on the bed talking to him for a while. Then got up and slowly approached. He started flying all about the room again. He seemed terrified. So I sat back down and started talking to him. Then reading to him and he seemed calm again. Then we both feel asleep. :blush:

This morning I was determined. I caught him with a towel which he tried fiercly to bite. He was breathing so hard! I put him in the cage and he jumped on his purch and is now quiet as can be. I feel awful. Seems like we're back to start again or worse. It will be a long time before this bird trusts me. 

I ordereed large 38x32 inch cage yesterday . I'm wondering how Im going to get him into it when it arrives!

I asked the craigs list respondant to send more pictures. I studied his wing markings so I have a good idea of some of his peculiarities.


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

Update- he is singing and mumbling incomprehensible words. Seems more content in the cage. All things normal again. The craig list person didnt respond to my request for additional pictures or description. <_<


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Well, Good thing you did NOT let them come over & just claim the bird then....
Very Glad to hear you have him back in the cage, Regardless of the method used, It is MUCH better that way.

We have some males (& females) here that are what we consider to be 'wild' birds, we do not ever expect them to become hand tame, etc, & that is just the way it is.
We enjoy their antics & their beauty regardless.
And, surprisingly with this type of indefference, (for lack of a better word)
these birds have flown to my shoulder occasionaly, & they still enjoy being talked to & whistle back & forth with us, etc.

We do not push these birds into being tame, or training etc, just love them as best as we can without ever being able to touch them with our hands.
We have to use gloves & towels to trim nails, etc.
To us ...this is okay.

We have a hand-fed male that is the meanest bird you will ever meet.

So, I guess I am trying to say, perhaps this bird was never tame to begin with, maybe he has always been scared of people, then combine that with all of his recent mental trauma
It will take a long time for him/her to settle in at your place, 
*should an owner not claim him*.
And, he/she may never let you touch him.
one of our male breeders is like that, quote from his previous home 'he was raised to be a breeder' translation, 'he will never let you touch him'.
But, he has been here for awhile & has flown to me, climbed all over me in bed, & LOVES being talked to.
He gets daily flight time,
because he goes back to his cage for treats & dinner Everytime.
And does not require hands on attention to be a happy bird.

I think a previous post explained how to trim his wings to train this bird, so I am not going to repeat any of it, I believe it was good advice if that is your goal.

We have had the best results for taming birds, when we do not rush them into it, 
or force them. So, just remember to be patient.
I am sure you will be good bird parent, if this bird remains at your home.
Please keep us posted about any more respondants to your ads here,
And I think any training and Health, etc questions need to start a new thread in the appropriate category.
Also, Do not hesitate to PM, or email me, if you have any questions


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ristretto said:


> Update- he is singing and mumbling incomprehensible words. Seems more content in the cage. All things normal again. The craig list person didnt respond to my request for additional pictures or description. <_<


Don't bother with them again then - more then likely they think they're going to get someone's bird.



> Thanks Solace, I had No Idea...Every hair dryer has teflon ???


There has been much talk about the effects of teflon fumes on birds. Teflon and most other non-stick surfaces emit toxic fumes when heated. You can find teflon products in household items such as pots, pans, baking sheets, space heaters, hair dryers, curling irons, etc. Basically anything that heats up has the potential of having teflon in it.

The symptoms a bird who is being poisoned by teflon are lack of coordination, wheezing, weakness, respiratory distree, and convulsions. Usually death occurs too rapidly for treatment. A minimal exposure to the fumes may respond to fresh air, warmth and fluid. 

Article:



> *As editor of The Alaska Bird News I exchange newsletters with about 60 clubsin the lower 48. The article about people having birds die from Teflon products at a lower temperature began to surface.
> 
> What you must remember about Teflon is that "Teflon" is a brand name just as Levis are jeans. That means each manufacturer of the same product may vary the ingredients to make his product more unique. In Teflon type products this happens. Some of the nonstick products are deadlier than others and seem to require a very low temperature to emit fumes. Also the age of the product makes a difference. We know how easily the surface of the these products can be removed through scratches, etc. A pot that is very old and been exposed to a lot of air is not going to be as deadly as a brand new pot freshly taken out of it plastic wrap....even though both products are made by the same manufacturer. That does not mean the old pot is safe, only safer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ristretto (Jun 1, 2009)

He seems content enough tonight. I think I will leave him. He whistles funny tunes when Im in the kitchen then goes quiet when I enter the room. Seems coy...

I have worked with independant dogs that just want to do their own thing. For those dogs, things have the be _their[/I] idea then then like it. So the magic is the find a way to have your idea be their idea. Inducive training. Well I don't know if it will work, but certainly being pushy with this bird wont work. I will check back in a while. Thanks everyone for the tips. _


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Thank You Solace, I have always been aware of it's dangers,
But not about so many products that have it !


And To Ristretto....
Have you called the local animal control & Humane societies about the bird ????
Just wondering.....


----------

